# Top 20 Antivirus rankings. Tested using 174,770 virus samples.



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 16, 2007)

Rigorously tested using 174,770 virus samples, and the settings of each application were tweaked to ensure that they all caught maximum number of viruses


This is the list of the top 20 antivirus applications

01. Kaspersky version 7.0.0.43 beta - 99.23%
02. Kaspersky version 6.0.2.614 - 99.13%
03. Active Virus Shield by AOL version 6.0.0.308 - 99.13%
04. ZoneAlarm with KAV Antivirus version 7.0.337.000 - 99.13%
05. F-Secure 2007 version 7.01.128 - 98.56%
06. BitDefender Professional version 10 - 97.70%
07. BullGuard version 7.0.0.23 - 96.59%
08. Ashampoo version 1.30 - 95.80%
09. eScan version 8.0.671.1 - 94.43%
10. Nod32 version 2.70.32 - 94.00%
11. CyberScrub version 1.0 - 93.27%
12. Avast Professional version 4.7.986 - 92.82%
13. AVG Anti-Malware version 7.5.465 - 92.14%
14. F-Prot version 6.0.6.4 - 91.35%
15. McAfee Enterprise version 8.5.0i+AntiSpyware module - 90.65%
16. Panda 2007 version 2.01.00 - 90.06%
17. Norman version 5.90.37 - 88.47%
18. ArcaVir 2007 - 88.24%
19. McAfee version 11.0.213 - 86.13%
20. Norton Professional 2007 - 86.08%



Source


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

ashampoo and escan above nod32??!!! whoa!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 16, 2007)

was it tested by kaspersky??? 

any way i dont mind using my Avast


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2007)

Err. They should have kept system too in mind  See Kapersky Nortun father in hogging memory I would never purchase that even if I would have 4 gigs of Ram  Plz give some air they are too hoging Avast and Actve Virus shields are ok for home user they must have taken bribe


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 16, 2007)

using linux. so dont care abuot any antivirus


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2007)

Ya mee to  But still thats insane rating :X


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 16, 2007)

this rating is fixed.


----------



## lalam (Jun 16, 2007)

Well the ratings kindda surprising but anyways i use kaspersky and tick tock its good


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 16, 2007)

Nod32 at no.10. I 've seen the cnet ratings which gave it a better rating.
who did these tests anyway??


----------



## kalpik (Jun 16, 2007)

Test from virus.gr.. The most disrespected test in the industry. In other words, its crap.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 18, 2007)

Mcafee only above Norton ..... !?!

 Amazing.....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 18, 2007)

hey quick heal is the best for home users acc. 2 me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

No doubt KAV will be on top 

but hey *What went wrong here* ??



> 10. Nod32 version 2.70.32 - 94.00%



10th Place for NOD32 ??


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 18, 2007)

Avast free home edition 4.7 for me


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> No doubt KAV will be on top
> 
> but hey *What went wrong here* ??
> 
> ...



See Nod 32 is a very light Av its engine is made for otehr malicious app. like Trojans apart from Viruses.. It only keep a track of the signatures and if any match it stop executing it  While its not as poswerfl as other. People use it as its light  But they did not know the fact


----------



## anandk (Jun 18, 2007)

btw escan i think too uses kaspersky av defns. so does za.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ Even Avira and Active virus shield uses Kapersky engine


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ ANd system hog too


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^

Strange I run KASPERSKY (even running it P-II @ 400MHz with 128MB RAM and WinXP SP2) and still find system runs OK (dont compair a P-II with C2D or such but compair a P-II with KAV and without KAV)


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Must be a cheeta running a P2


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 18, 2007)

no way NOD 32 is no. 10....who the hell tested it??????, anyways , i am not gonna change avast home even if it gets last rank , as long as it remains free...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

@rajasekharan

yeah me too was thinking that !!! 



> Must be a cheeta running a P2



He He... really Mind u those P-II processors were really gr8, think about it, even by that time it came 512KB of L2


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 19, 2007)

bitdefender all the way


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 19, 2007)

i've tried KIS 7.0.0119 beta RC3...
still think KIS 6....is better 
and ofcourse this is a beta version...


----------



## sumedhmumbai (Jun 19, 2007)

hmmm this is only AV test..not mall ware and spyware detection for that check this out www.av-comparatives.org.. here u will get test relating to all viruse, torgan scan , malware scan and also real life protection etc...

so pl check there reports
KAV 7.0.0120  final is out I am using it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 21, 2007)

@sumedhmumbai thanks


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

Crap Testing and Rating of AV Products coz I never Believe NOD32 is on *Tenth position*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 24, 2007)

@ rakeshishere its depend on u believe or not but its true


----------



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 24, 2007)

van the ratin was reviewed ???


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 24, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> @ rakeshishere its depend on u believe or not but its true



I dont trust reviews and Ratings untill its some1 by a genuine website or person


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 2, 2007)

@ rakeshishere bro  can u provide me a link for genius website or person who tell me which is the best


----------



## comrade (Jul 2, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> @ rakeshishere bro  can u provide me a link for genius website or person who tell me which is the best



*www.thepcspy.com/articles/other/what_really_slows_windows_down/5


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 2, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> *www.thepcspy.com/articles/other/what_really_slows_windows_down/5



where is kaspersky anti-virus bro


----------



## kalpik (Jul 2, 2007)

*www.av-comparatives.org <- THE best AV comparison on the internet. DO read the FAQs before interpreting the results!


----------



## karnivore (Jul 2, 2007)

AVG Pro so low in the list. Tell u what, i am using this for quite sometime now and i am more than satisfied. I have my reservations for Avast. I got infected twice when i was using it. But anyway............


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 4, 2007)

who the hell this test nod32 at 10th it's completely wrong buddy .........


----------



## Garbage (Jul 4, 2007)

can't believe on this rating....

NOD @ 10th ???? :-O


----------



## alok4best (Jul 11, 2007)

I m very happy and satisfied with AOL active virus shield..takes just 8-9MBs of RAM, and is efficient too..


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

kaspersky is good & not resource hungry so its the best
must be on top 

but why NOD & avast at 10th & 12th


----------



## adiCted (Jul 16, 2007)

wat bout antivir ?? i think its one of the bst antivirus around .. rubbish


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 16, 2007)

I use Avast Pro version


----------



## shadowslayer2008 (Jul 20, 2007)

I use Kaspersky 6. Its the best.
i think Antivir was okay coz it detected 165 threats in my External while AVG found ony two. Or it might be designed to thnk all fles are threats. It even said that my explorer was a suspicious invader coz it was trying to inject into something


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 26, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> Rigorously tested using 174,770 virus samples, and the settings of each application were tweaked to ensure that they all caught maximum number of viruses
> 
> 
> This is the list of the top 20 antivirus applications
> ...





Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0
Norton AntiVirus 2007
BitDefender Antivirus v10
Eset NOD32
Panda Antivirus 2007
Avast Antivirus Professional
AVG 7.5 Anti-Virus Professional
Trend Micro AntiVirus plus AntiSpyware 2007
Source


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 25, 2007)

Kaspersky *Deserves*.........   
But NOD 32 *@ 10*????????????
Unbelievable


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kaspersky 7 best hai mere liye 
Great antivirus
Simply better then others!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2007)

its not hunger of hardware


----------



## clifford (Aug 26, 2007)

tried avg..boy its light but guess wat.... still the viruses make it to  the system....


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am surprised to see tat ther is no Antivir antivirus in tat list. i hav it on my system n i say its really good. low on resources n very good in detecting virus. I guess its underrated. but its really good.


----------



## Gaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

I use Active Virus Shield, it's detection rate is very nice, moreover it's free..

it's very sad to hear that avs has been discontinued for download by AOL (they are now offering a mcafee version of internet security)  have to manually update my avs, but i'm happy with it..
it also uses kaspersky's bases, that is why it is good at detecting viruses.
i believe those ratings.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 2, 2007)

Kaspersky deserves it butz a system hog as said

and Ashampoo > Avast ?? wtf? 

how many use Ashampoo?


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am using KAV on my celeron 2.5 GHz with 256 MB RAM and it runs just fine. Never got a virus after installing KAV.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Err. They should have kept system too in mind  See Kapersky Nortun father in hogging memory I would never purchase that even if I would have 4 gigs of Ram  Plz give some air they are too hoging Avast and Actve Virus shields are ok for home user they must have taken bribe



you gone crazy???????

kaspersky compared to norton's crappy software?
dude you must have been having trobles with your pc when you installed kav.its very light on resources.



			
				hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0
> Norton AntiVirus 2007
> BitDefender Antivirus v10
> Eset NOD32
> ...




thats even a more crappy list.cant believe

norton>bitdefender>nod32

should be the reverse order


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 5, 2007)

@Shashwat Pant first use it then give ur explanation. I try almost anti-virus so i know who is a hunger.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 12, 2007)

I m using KIS n it has ovr a period of time slowed down my sys. considerably (evn wit 768MB RAM). 

Major prb I m facing wit KIS is with Wifi. On odr wireless sys. I hav ZA n dey face no disconnections whereas wit KIS, every now n den d conn. goes without any warning/error... 

So planing to giv up KIS.. But not sure wht to replace it wit.. I hav never had any virus wit KIS installed.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2007)

just disable the Kaspersky Ant-Virus NDIS Filter


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 15, 2007)

I am using Kaspersky antivirus for long and no way it is a resource hogger. It is the best coupled with zonealarm.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2007)

I'am using antivir personal edition. it's free & best.


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

mad1231moody said:
			
		

> I am using Kaspersky antivirus for long and no way it is a resource hogger. It is the best coupled with zonealarm.



omg .. whz ur config... both r resource hogs and u use them simultaneously!!!?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 16, 2007)

i am using same combination


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

okie.. my config: 
Athlon64 X2 3600+
512 MB RAM
Seagate Barracuda 80GB SATAII HDD

always have Google Desky ,DC++ and WMP runnin..enuf to load my comp to death if i hv The Combi? or smthings wrong?


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 16, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> omg .. whz ur config... both r resource hogs and u use them simultaneously!!!?



Well mine is 512 ram with a  P IV 2.4 Ghz. They both combined don't use more than 10000K of memory. And they are giving me full protection with such less memory consumption


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

now this time who is no.1


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2008)

nod32 v/s Kaspersky 
which one is better for Good Protection and light on resources??


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

AVG on 13.
I thought it must be in 1.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ WHAT ?? AVG the first ? u kidding ??

@rockstar11 : Kaspersky Internet Security 7


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is QuickHeal in the list? 



{PS: I don't use it :}


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 5, 2008)

You can look for quickheal in the top 100 rankings with quickheal on the 100th position. LMAO


----------



## kpmsivachand (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaspersky is best ok.... But Nod32 10th place?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

*anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
they have ranked :
#1 Bitdefender
#2 Kaspersky
#3 NOD 32


I SEE NO REASON to keep kaspersky @ second place


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2008)

i am using KAS 7.0.1.321 and using nod32 in other window but KAS is better


----------



## hellknight (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too on Linux, don't care about viruses, anyways Norton on 20?? That's scary for Symantec


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2008)

Kaspersky is definitely a deserving tool


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2008)

Just forget about this rating.........
And one more thing.......I these results are wrong as the AntiVirus softwares have detected False Positives.......

I recommend this site for Genuine reviews....... *www.av-comparatives.org/

Go here and do look at Page 6......*www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/report16.pdf
Compare the number of false positives of NOD32 and others......This will surely answer that why NOD32 is at the 10th position.
Others detect a lot of False Positives and when we look at the result we think that they are good but actually are not.



NIGHTMARE said:


> i am using KAS 7.0.1.321 and using nod32 in other window but KAS is better


And what do you really mean by KAS.....Kaspersky AntiVirus or Kaspersky Internet Security???????


----------



## csczero (Feb 10, 2008)

where is AVIRA  cant believe its not in top 20 .....runs well ......... lite on resources


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^ WHAT ?? AVG the first ? u kidding ??
> 
> @rockstar11 : Kaspersky Internet Security 7



thanks 
but abhi mein nod32 use kar raha hoon.... i have only 256 ram in my pc


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 11, 2008)

@ gagandeep



> And what do you really mean by KAS.....Kaspersky AntiVirus or Kaspersky Internet Security???????



kaspersky anti-virus


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

*@Rockstar11 :* Welcome ;
NOD32 and Kaspersky are the best protection with less resources.
But i think u should give kaspersky internet security a try


----------



## Indyan (Feb 12, 2008)

Dont go by Virus.gr results. They are not very reliable. Av-comparatives and av-test.org are the good ones.
According to me though Kaspersky and Avira are the best. But avira tends to give some false positives.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 12, 2008)

Kaspersky 1st..cant believe this.I always though avast was the best..


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Dont go by Virus.gr results. They are not very reliable. Av-comparatives and av-test.org are the good ones.
> According to me though Kaspersky and Avira are the best. But avira tends to give some false positives.


+1.....Thats what I had said.....
Even Kaspersky gives false positives. Check out the result which I've posted on the previous page.



Ihatemyself said:


> Kaspersky 1st..cant believe this.I always though avast was the best..


Avast is average but its free so we call it *good.* But it is nothing compared to NOD32 and Kasperky. It is still better than AVG though........


One more thing NOD32 has the best *HEURISTICS* in the market. Kaspesy also has good heuristics.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Avast is average but its free so we call it *good.* But it is nothing compared to NOD32 and Kasperky. It is still better than AVG though........


Ive never used Kasperky .Is it low on system resources like avg?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, it is fine.
But the AntiVirus which is really really low on resources and has the fastest scanning speed is NOD32........


----------



## thecreativeboy (Feb 12, 2008)

test is superb.i also prefer kaspersky antivirus.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

*One more thing I would like to say is that these results are old and also incorrect, so we should not rely on these results.*


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ Heh.. I posted it in the first page itself, and then again! Dont worry.. no one really cares.. All people see is some test, and they jump on it!


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Heh.. I posted it in the first page itself, and then again! Dont worry.. no one really cares.. All people see is some test, and they jump on it!


+1....Requesting the MODs to close the thread.......


----------

